# Center Console for my Teryx



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

I just got this Kolpin center console for my Teryx today, about a 10 min. install. They make them for most side X sides..


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

nice


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I've been looking at those. Looks good! I can add that to my list of wants, such as;

Rear bumper
Tail light guards
Back up lights
Bed light of some kind
6" offroad lights mounted to the front cage near the hood
Aluminum CV boot guards front and back
Black diamond plate aluminum roof to replace the ugly factory plastic roof
Tubular bed rails
ITP SS108 Black wheels
27" or 28" AMS Swamp Fox Plus tires or or 27" or 28" Interco Swamplites
Thats a good start anway!


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

It just goes over the center hump,


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Looks nice. The cable for my handheld winch switch goes through my center hump but I bet I could easily modify it to work with my set up.


----------

